# Counseling



## cynthjl924 (Jan 6, 2009)

So, I'm planning on going to counseling since it's the only help that I'm able to get because it's free. I don't really know what to expect and I don't really know if it'll work. And if it doesn't work I'll feel like I'll be stuck like this forever. 
Anybody here ever gone to therapy? How was it? What happend? And did it work or least help?


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been about 16 times now. It has been helpful for me to get a better understanding of the way I think, get some strategies etc. I don't feel 'cured' by any means. Still, I think it's very worth doing.


----------

